# Middle-earth MasterCard Ads!



## Talierin (Nov 13, 2002)

Whee, here's a fun thing I found on a Star Wars site! Make up your own 'Priceless' Middle-earth MasterCard ads!

Here's a Star Wars one for example!

Han Solo: 
hyperdrive repairs on the Millenium Falcon, $415 
landing fees on Bespin, $38 
Chewie's veterinarian bills, $284 
taking out Boba Fett in ROTJ, priceless

-----------
Hmm, my brain just went dead on a Middle-earth one... ah well!


----------



## Aerin (Nov 13, 2002)

A Middle-Earth one? Hmmm....

Pippin:
Paint: $12
Paintbrush: $7
Target stencil: $5
Putting target on Boromir's back for the Orcs: Priceless

AAAAHHHH!!! Attack of the Very Secret Diaries of the Fellowship returns!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 13, 2002)

ooh! what fun!

Legolas:
money spent breaking numerous 'practice' arrows: $675
damage done to Balin's Tomb: $1,987
blonde wigs: $329
the look on Legolas' face when Gimli joins the Fellowship: priceless


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 13, 2002)

hehe. That was funny.

Cave Troll:
Hospital Bills: $870,987
Plastic Surgery to replace lip: $907,745
Amount Balin's family sued him for: $12,389,505
Getting back into the mines and to scariness: Priceless

The 3 leading up to it were funnier than the punch line!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 13, 2002)

i should've let you use 'damage done to balin's tomb' it would've worked better with yours...


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Tom Bombadil:

A new diary pair of cross-training shoes: $20,000 (this guy deserves the best)
Green and gold Raincoat: $90
Singing classes in the Opera House: $1,000
Gifts for Goldberry: $10,000
More gifts for Goldberry: $20,000
Dean and Deluca's annual cookbook: $400
Being one of the funniest and strangest characters of Tolkien: priceless


did I mess it?


----------



## Beorn (Nov 29, 2002)

*Sauron....*

Sauron...

Finding a nice vacation spot: his soul and power
Gas bill for the Cracks of Doom: $450,000,000
Items of torture for Gollum: $93.01
Being destroyed by his creation: Priceless


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh oh, that was a good one! I like that one! Hmm.... funny..... I could have sworn by the precious that I made a post in this thread.... maybe it got deleted, but I dunno why..... hmmm.....


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 1, 2002)

Orc

Piece of crap weapons: $200
Pirecings: $25 each
Chance to help Sauron for global dominace: Yourself
Fighting lessons: $75
Getting your body parts dismembered in a battle: Priceless


----------



## EverEve (Dec 1, 2002)

The Precious:

Gold Polish: $25.00
Silver Chain to Hang off of: $125.00
The look on Sauron's face when you get cut off his finger: Priceless

...ok, so that was pretty badd...

Frodo:

Mithril mail shirt: $6000
Sting: $400
Hospital Bill when Attacked by Cave-troll: $250 (after all, he didnt get hurt that much)
Look on the Fellowship's face when your still alive after being attacked by the Cave-troll: PRICELESS


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 2, 2002)

Merry and Pippin at Council of Elrond:

10 bags of popcorn: 12 silver pieces
4 ales: 8 copper coins
bribe to the bouncer at the entrance to the council room: 5 gold ingots
getting cheap thrills from watching top secret deliberations and then crashing Elrond's party: priceless


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Aragorn (Not very good but Im sure you'll read it anyway thanks)
----------------------------

Reparations to The Prancing Pony for Nazgul Damage: 1000
Lawyer Fees for Orc Murder trials: 10,000
Reforging Anduril: 4000
Beating off 5 of the most feared creatures in the land with only a flaming stick: Priceless


----------

